# Finn Rott



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3" Piraya which was delivered but stressed from shipping developed fin rott. Tail came intact but showed signs of rotting which spread throughout tail fin, towards the body. A week after receiving the fish, it spread faster than expected which top/bottom part of tail fins detatched.

Week 1 after receiving:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

what are u doing to treat it???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

are you using salt & melafix?

or anti-fin rot?


----------

